# Muscle Memory......ITS ALL TRUE!



## Bull Hurley (Mar 5, 2009)

Just joined this site after a recommendation from a mate (richtries).

This is my weight training history:

Started training at 24yrs old for a 9 month period......put on a stone in weight and hit the creatine during the last 2 months of that period. Was benching 80kg.

Went travelling for 2 years and didnt bother training.

Returned in May this year and started training again in June. Now my physique once i returned home was abysmal.......complete muscle wipeout and a disgusting looking paunch.

Good thing that this muscle memory theory is true, because ive now packed on all the muscle i had b4 in 6 months and my paunch has decreased slightly.

Now what im really interested in is losing my gut and slight love-handles. Ive tried combining weight training and cardio for a month (in August) and the progress is so SLOW thats its not even worth it. Im convinced that the only way to build muscle and lose fat effectively is to do it in separate cycles.

I now plan to eat like Henry the 8th and lift weights like Arnold until 31st dec.

Then from 1st jan 2008 till 1st feb i plan to drop my calories to 1500 ........eat like kate moss and cardio like steve cram (whilst still weight training to maintain).

By then i'll be looking like a Greek God, FINGERS CROSSED!!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Ha great post. And yeah most generally bulk and cut. Don't cut out the cardio entirely on a bulk though IMO. Its the calorie manipulation thats important.

Post up your stats, diet and training regime and I and others will take a look.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey dude-

welcome!

personally i`m a lean bulk fan-i think it saves time.

lol cool intro.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

Hawk said:


> I now plan to eat like Henry the 8th and lift weights like Arnold until 31st dec.
> 
> Then from 1st jan 2008 till 1st feb i plan to drop my calories to 1500 ........eat like kate moss and cardio like steve cram (whilst still weight training to maintain).
> 
> By then i'll be looking like a Greek God, FINGERS CROSSED!!


Well done dude, this theory has worked for years and years and does work to great affect, im a strong beleiver of this type of bulking. Just eat and eat and come spring hit that treadmill and change your diet plan and the fat should drop of you. I see no point point in looking lean all year around unless your a top pro and you want to look lean for your guest possing, and even then they are not that lean, its hard to build muscle whilst staying lean, of cause thats only my opionion. We are all different.

Good luck with your bulk


----------



## Bull Hurley (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies fellas. YoungGun these are my stats currently:

I train with free weights 3 days a week: TUES - Chest and triceps, THURS - Back and Biceps, SUN - Shoulders and legs. My workouts are roughly 1 hour and 15 mins.

A general daily diet is as follows:

Breakfast 9am: 2 poached eggs, reduced fat baked beans on 2 wholemeal toast.

Snack 11.30am: Protein shake plus a banana, apple.

Lunch 1.30pm: can of tuna with either pasta, bread OR jacket potato.

Snack 3.30pm: Pack of crisps.

Dinner 7pm: Chicken breast with mashpotato and veg plus gravy.

On gym days i'll also have a protein shake immediately after my workout.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Mate I could write out a diet for you but its easier for you to read the nutrition section. You need to eat double that. There is a sticky in the nutrition section under my name that will help you called example cutting and bulking diets.

General rule.

Eat 40g protein 50g carbs every 3 hours. Don't discount good fats either as they too are essential around 15g every 3 hours is a good start so your macros in calories are roughly even.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/diet-nutrition/20682-example-cutting-bulking-diets.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

Mate thought you said you would be eating like Henry the V111... Well your diet resembles that of someone who sticks to there watch watchers diet.

Up the colories dude. 4 eggs in the morning, 11.30 no where near enough try getting more carbs in with your shake. 3.30 you having a laugh? where's your bedtime shake?

If your serious about adding weight then you got to be serious about your diet mate, respect for putting it up.


----------



## richtries1466867920 (Apr 2, 2004)

I'd recommend an all day crisp diet and no cardio to maximise the paunch ha ha


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

alright hawk! the diet you mentioned was just your current diet and not ur bulking diet wasnt it??? im assuming 1nce on your bulk you will be hammering the protein and carbs! at least doubling them i rekon.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome mate, great first post LOL


----------



## Bull Hurley (Mar 5, 2009)

As sitries pointed out, the diet that i posted was my current daily diet. Once i start on my bulking cycle i'll be eating a hell of alot more than that, trust me. I'll be looking to eat roughly 4000 calories a day, which i think will be sufficient.


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey Mate

Why don't you try to maximise the best of both worlds - IMO time spent doing cardio is time that you will never get back. Why not eat a diet that allows you to gain whilst losing your bodyfat. I have lost a sh*tload of bodyfat whilst constantly improving in my lifting without any cardio. Admittedly it takes longer, but I fail to see the logic of working really hard to put on quality muscle, to lose half of it when you cut your calories to well below maintenance.

My log is in the progress journal section of this site with my full diet. I know many people on here believe in the bulk/cut diet but I would lose motivation if I lost half of the hard earned muscle I had gained just to lose some fat quickley.

All the best with whatever you chose to do, there is a lot of good advice here on this site.

CMinOZ


----------

